# Steam Launch Victorias first run



## fcheslop (Apr 17, 2012)

Sorry if this in the wrong place as its not finished and being a boat build is it OK to post it on this forum? but seeing most people put there engines on a plinth maybe the hull counts.
Another apology as theres no build thread as the project was started some time ago before I became a member 
The engine is a simple wobbler 5/16 bore and 1/2 stroke along the lines of the well known J P Duval marine twin but using B Harley's Victoria dimensions and boiler bit of a mongrel really but after a few struggles came good :big:















Another project is a replice Bowman Miss America a very simple toy from the 1920 era the plant steams very well



just thought I would share if they are not suitable for the forum please remove
many thanks for looking
best wishes to all Frazer


----------



## steamer (Apr 17, 2012)

Looks great from here!

Well Done!

Dave


----------



## RonGinger (Apr 17, 2012)

Looks very good, and a fine fit to this forum.

Tell us more about that boat. It looks like a nice bit of wood work. It appears to me that the stern bottom has some kind of a tunnel effect. Could you please show a few more photos of the boat?


----------



## IronHorse (Apr 17, 2012)

Very nice boat project. I have being wanting to build a steam boat for a while, but I really do not want to build the hull, I am on the lookout for a used or a fiberglass hull, then only need to build the boiler and engine. I have a complete wireless transmitter and solenoids from a old RC car project that I have being saving for this.


IronHorse


----------



## fcheslop (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi Dave, thanks for the compliment as was not sure about posting .
Hi Ron,She does indeed have a tunnel stern.The original Victoria was built to be sailed on the Thames at the turn of the last century and was listed on the Steam Boat Register until recently but she seems to have vanished maybe under restoration or a change of owner
The model appeared in the Model Boat magazine starting in Jan 1985 and ran for four months it was one of Basil Harley's later designs.The steam plant drawings are on the john_tom site and the hull drawings are on the My Hobby Store site they also do a hull kit but to be frank it is absolute junk I bought one sent it straight back but they claim they never received it so as you can understand? I will never recommend them to any one
I made the hull from 1/16 marine ply plank on frame very roughly as its painted it would be a different matter if the planks are to be seen
Here's a couple of pics straight of the building frame in all her gory
















As you can see a bit rough and ready :big:but she will clean up ok
best wishes frazer


----------



## fcheslop (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi Iron Horse,Have a look on the Kingstone Mouldings site they make really good hull mouldings and do a larger version of this boat.The postage maybe a prob
kind regards Frazer


----------



## RonGinger (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for the boat photos. That is a very interesting shape. I have never seen anything like it in the US. I have seen tunnel sterns, but much deeper than this. It is rather narrow for its length so should move easily through the water.

Nice job, should be a real beauty when finished.


----------



## fcheslop (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi Ron, She is as you say an interesting shape and I have never seen another like her :big: very sleek at the bow yet box like at the cab position.The planks took some bending into submission
kind regards Frazer


----------



## doubletop (Apr 19, 2012)

Very nice; I thought I saw a variant of the JP duval design there. If you are going to R/C the boat look at putting the regulator back on top of the standard. You'll get very good forward and reverse and everything in between, including stop. All on one servo.

see mine here

http://www.youtube.com/v/vW-cKh8jIM0&hl

Pete


----------



## krv3000 (Apr 19, 2012)

HI nice work


----------



## crab (Apr 19, 2012)

Great boat and engines Frazer.Do you know where I can buy plans for the Bowman Miss America hull and steam plant?I have always wanted to build one.I can't afford an original.Thanks,Bill L.


----------



## fcheslop (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi Pete,the regulator was on the top but once I started building the cab I found that the linkage was totally in the wrong place for this boat she is small only 30inches long with a 6inch beam I think the displacement max will be about 6 pounds so unlike her builder shes having to watch her weight :big:
krv3000 thanks marra :big:
Bill there are no plans as yet for Miss America although I believe there maybe some available soon on another site for the hull I will let you know when they eventually become available.I have a lot of dimensions and some coc sketches if they are any good i will send them to you the big question which miss America as there were a few .Try looking on the unofficial mamod forum theres a thread Miss America make over that has a lot of the dimensions sorry don't know how to post a direct link.I have a 1924 Peter Pan that has a similar plant so can fill in missing dimensions for the plant
kind regards Frazer


----------



## doubletop (Apr 19, 2012)

Frazer

That may be a good reason. I see that Poly Model do an inline regulator for radio control. Its about 25 quid though and wouldn't do revrese.

Pete


----------



## Blogwitch (Apr 19, 2012)

Pete,

If you lifted the control valve straight out of my Piston Valve engine build, that would make a perfect in line control valve, controlling both the inlet and exhaust, giving fwd/rev and speed control for either a piston valve or oscillator, but NOT a slide valve engine, they work on a different principle.


John


----------



## crab (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks Frazer,I got what I needed on the mamod forum.Bill L.


----------



## fcheslop (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi Pete,thanks for the info but she already has a fore/reverse control you just could not see it just needs the arm fitting onto the valve once I find out the linkage position




Hi John thanks for looking in and best wishes
Hi Bill good luck with the Miss America if you need any dimensions just ask
kind regards Frazer


----------



## compspecial (Apr 20, 2012)

Beautiful project, Frazer, what could be better than seeing a model steam engine driving a model boat?
                     Stew


----------



## doubletop (Apr 20, 2012)

Fraser

That does look a nice tidy package. Look forward to the video of the sea trials.

Pete


----------



## fcheslop (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi Stew,Thanks it is satisfying when they eventually sail
Hi Pete, it will be a while that plant of yours could do with a hull :big:
best wishes Frazer


----------



## Blogwitch (Apr 20, 2012)

Frazer,

I have worked with that Duval designed engine for a few years now, modifying it as the needs require, and it has never failed to impress me by the amount of power that can be obtained from it.

There is even one of my engines, coupled to a Gemini boiler, driving a model boat well over 50" long, and it is a little overpowered.

That is a very clean and tidy installation you have made yourself there. :bow: :bow: :bow:


John


----------



## doubletop (Apr 21, 2012)

fcheslop  said:
			
		

> Hi Pete, it will be a while that plant of yours could do with a hull :big:



Frazer

Maybe; but I got my Northumbrian to get finished and then a pile of bits that used to be a Simplex to re-furb and re-build for next summer.

But I do have a hull, another of my fathers projects.........

Pete


----------



## fcheslop (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi John,many thanks I have never built the Duval full size but it will be one for a larger launch as I prefere the simplicity of the oscillators for marine work they never fail me
best wishes Frazer
Hi Pete,Looks like you are going to be busy for some time.Congratulations on the Northumbria build I had seriously looked at building it then the frame fiasco started
Victoria will be put to one side till the weather improves as i need to seal the hull for a float test
So its onto a simple toy Miss America
Thanks to all for the interest as I was a little uncertain about posting boat builds
One for bill
 :big:


----------



## crab (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks Frazer.I have been following the builds on the Mamod site and have started building my Miss America.
Bill L.


----------



## fcheslop (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi Bill,good luck have you started on the plant or the hull.A few dimensions are missing on my plant the crank to pivot centers are1 3/16 and from cylinder pivot to port the measurement worked to .286 a bit of an odd size.The cylinder is made from a bit of K&S 1/4 OD tube .The crank is 1/8 dia and the cylinder pivot 3/32.The safety valve is 1/4 26tpi BSB.
kind regards Frazer


----------



## doubletop (Apr 22, 2012)

Fraser

Thanks, the Northumbrian frame fiasco was only the start of it. You probably know the ME site now has a whole host of issues listed. I'm glad I came in after it was discovered, I'd have been pretty unimpressed if I'd made the frames to find they were wrong.

looking forward to your boat builds

Pete


----------



## fcheslop (Apr 22, 2012)

Pete,The frame bother simply put me off the build as iv had so many problems in the past its small wonder so many people must have simply given up on the hobby and they never used to correct the drawing so even after 40 years plus people are making parts that are no good its a disgrace I try not to use those suppliers unless there is no alternative.I built a well known 2inch scale ploughing engine and the Stephenson link clashed with the boiler the designers solution was to put a dent in the boiler it was another known to them problem ???
best wishes Frazer


----------



## doubletop (Apr 22, 2012)

Fraser

Apparently the drawings are up to date, but I just did mine from the magazine articles, so maybe I was lucky and nothing major materialised. Although I do have a box of bits, much like Bert Munroes sacrifices to the god of speed.

What does surprise me is GLR told me they had sold in the order of 70 sets of castings, and the gauge 1 society had the rights, so they were another source. Not many people have surfaced who seem to be actively building the thing. And more to the point the designer seems remarkably quiet.

Anyway, way off topic. Back to Victoria..

Pete


----------

